

Ask HN: Remote Development? - thomascornelius

We have built Adility over the past two years, pivoted a couple of times and finally hit a nerve with our "offers cloud" api.<p>I worked with a developer and great team from Ukraine, but it feels we hit the ceiling with remote development, having the team not work closely together in one location (at least a couple of days a week).<p>Any suggestions how to make remote team work, any statistics out there on what ultimately is more successful<p>a) local team
b) offshore
c) combination<p>I am non technical, biz dev guy. any thoughts how that may effect our ability to grow via local team vs. offshore.
======
ilog
I am a technical guy who worked mostly on the remote side. From my experience
the best combination is: local manager + remote manager + remote team. In this
scheme the main responsibility of local manager is to keep communications with
remote manager (but not remote team), and to transfer and control all the
business requirements of the project. The problem is to find a suitable person
for the remote manager role.

------
inkey
You can use a combination like local Project Manager that will control
outsource team.

